# 1995 nissan 240sx for sale



## tjl190 (Nov 27, 2015)

This is my 1995 nissan. It is clean by Central Ohio standards. It has its issues but has a lot of new parts and daily drives. I am negotiable on the price to an extent. I will answer any and all questions and have extensive pictures of it. 




http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/5327572341.html


----------

